# Big Brown came today



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Got to love UPS~~~ The brown truck made it here today! I am now the owner of an 8" Eskimo power ice auger. My wife just shook her head and ask me " what are you going to do with that thing, it's 90 degrees out here" 
Dig post holes?

If she starts again I'll drill holes and bury her  They just don't understand why we need all these toys. 
Start dancing Big Daddy, the toys have arrived!
Here's some pictures:


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks good Dale!! Wish we had in Houghton last year. Ice was around 10"-12". Once we drilled our holes we were reluctant to move.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll get out there, man! I got a chill when I saw the pix of the auger!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Dale I hope you have frost free freezers....other wise the temptation may be too much


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

DaleM said:


> They just don't understand why we need all these toys.


I'm not so sure why we need all these toys either other than just because we do. Nice looking auger. I don't think you'll be wasting much time digging with that thing.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought my Strike Master about the same time last year. It came to the house in the big brown truck all so. But I wasn't home, the wife calls me and says what ******* do you need a power ice auger for ??? You know dear just had to have ?? Okay she says. If she only new that I have a new ice shanty she knows nothing about !! She wouldn't care though !!! She is the best !! What can I say !!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

After 38 years, my wife just shakes her head and laughs!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I need to add a power auger to my arsenal before the water gets hard.

A few diehards and I at work are already talking about how great the eyes on Erie are gonna be this winter. I think we are due for a GREAT hardwater season this year.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

After 30 years and a new heart she just says okay ! Of course I have to take care of her needs like a trip to sunny Fla. every winter. And stuff like that. But I get to take the rods and reels anyway. I won't tell her but if there was ice her I wouldn't mind staying home and fishing for 2 weeks straight. But then I think she would have me committed for sure ?
Hey Tom was talking about that the other day. I agree it should be outstanding!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Big Daddy 
You sure it was the auger or was it them WHITE LEGS  that gave you the chills
just think how smokin lake erie is going to be if we get ice this year
cant wait
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's it George pick on the old guy! Sure wil be nice in Michigan though.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang George! Squirted water all over the screen!!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

fishintiger said:


> I'm not so sure why we need all these toys either other than just because we do. Nice looking auger. I don't think you'll be wasting much time digging with that thing.



women get new purses, shoes, clothes etc like every week....
guys get new rods, reels tackle, and other toys like every week....

if we didnt get all these toys to equal their surplus then the balance of the universe would be totally off and utter chaos would ensue

men=women
Bass Pro Shop = Bloomingdales
Cabela's = Macy's
Home Depot = Jo Ann Fabrics
Gander Mountain = Payless Shoes
walmart=walmart
yin=yang
etc. etc. etc.

you get the idea....


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I will not get all fired up about ice fishing this year !
I will not get a
ll fired up about ice fishing this year !
I will not get all fired up about ice fishing this year !

DaleM will not spend more than Argentinas GNP on ice tackle this year !
DaleM will not spend more than Argentinas GNP on ice tackle this year !
DaleM will not spend more than Argentinas GNP on ice tackle this year !

BigDaddy will not start the ice dance at sight of first brown leaf this year !
BigDaddy will not start the ice dance at sight of first brown leaf this year !
BigDaddy will not start the ice dance at sight of first brown leaf this year !

Hardwaterfan will not drill holes in his driveway this year !
Hardwaterfan will not drill holes in his driveway this year !
Hardwaterfan will not drill holes in his driveway this year !

Because Last year Ma Nature :S us all


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Papa-- we needed that buddy. Oh by the way?? Yes to all your answers. I'm goning to start going to church every Sunday just to make him happy. That way I know we'll have a great ice season. Well maybe I'll just pay a little more


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

do i dare say it couldnt be much worse. (fingers crossed!)



how am i supposed to get better at ice fishing if there isnt any ice. the driveway is kind of hard on the blades. 

i guess i should be thankful for what we got....7 trips, 35 hours total. it started off so great i started to keep a log just out of curiosity....i dont think i made any entries after Christmas. 

wont be long.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

We are going to get to the point that we will not be able to make the long drags on the ice from all our stuff that comes along. We might have to have a new definition fo safe ice. Dale that thing looks sweet!

A quick funny story

It was back in the late 80's. We went up to the Islands off marblehead. The ice was very thick that year. 14" plus. People started to drive out on the ice. The old veterans would take the doors off the trucks just in case. When we started our walk out a young kid in a new S-10 was on shore just amazed that people were out on the ice driving around. I thought for a second that he would be out also.
As you walk out the people put pine branches to mark the trail that was safe. On the way back in after fishing we were about 4 miles from shore. I could see a truck with the backend in the air and the front grill underwater. As we got closer it was him. I stopped to talk to him and told him about the pine marks. He stared at me as if I was speaking alien. An expansion crack opened up and filled with snow. We wished him luck. Could you imagine that call. "I need a tow" where are you? "I'm 4 miles out on the ice off marble head." Can we call you right back" Click

Here is a scan of a pic from that day. I wished we had a gas auger that day!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i think we will all have a good ice season this year. full grown men with way too many toys....life is good....more stories need to be lived, to be told.  there is only one more toy i need.....and im still should i/shouldnt i....well i didnt hardly spend anything last year....so it averages out right? i still cant beleive, last year i was fishing near the mogadore dam area and i hear some young gal hollering "Merry Christmas!!" from up on the road...i look up there and she's totally in the buff bouncing around....before i could pick my jaw up off the ice she jumped back into the passenger side of a little red car and was gone.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> We are going to get to the point that we will not be able to make the long drags on the ice from all our stuff that comes along. We might have to have a new definition fo safe ice. Dale that thing looks sweet!
> 
> A quick funny story
> 
> ...


Cool story tigger, that would be a hefty tow fee seeing how high the cost was for our ice fishing misadventure, but that was a bit different.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what happend to u Soap. nice fish tigger. also u know how a couple of people on erie while ice fishing drift away. well if u forget ur stuff out there it is concidered abandond. i hered a story about a guy who lost a bran new truck and all of his stuff from that. or somthing simialr to that. he ended up paying around $5,000 to get his truck back.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We went ice fishing and we got our car stuck in the mud/parking lot, not the ice. It was over 250 feet away from any road and had to get it winched. It wasnt cheap let me tell you.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dale, all I could picture was you putting training wheels on it and having the coolest walker in your retired crowd.










Sorry but that came to mind

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Dale, all I could picture was you putting training wheels on it and having the coolest walker in your retired crowd.
> 
> Sorry but that came to mind
> 
> Scott


Thanks Buddy, I really needed that laugh. I'll work on the plans tomorrow!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Now thats funny Scott !!! Where's the Love the poor guys got an addiction.
geowol
George


----------

